# A good present idea



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

http://craftgossip.us2.list-manage.com/track/click?u=5f475beef8fc88428e74c1145&id=c4ba64165e&e=1fd327cb90
This would be a good idea for birthday/Christmas presents for sewers or knitters. It came from Craftgossip.com newsletter that I receive.


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

Brilliant idea!


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

Excellent! That is a wonderful gift for any college student or other young adult who doesn't normally sew! It is also very good-looking. I am VERY impressed!

Very occasionally I find thread "ribbons" for sale, and always buy them! They are lengths of threads in a wide variety of colors about 18" long that are in a very loose "braid" that is about 6" long. To use one, you tease a thread out with the end of a pin and the rest of the thread ribbon stays intact. The ribbons come in bright colors and in more muted colors, and between those you have thread in just about any color you would ever want for repairs! Add a small spool of black, one of white, and one of cream, and you are truly set! When I travel, I stick the threads into a sandwich sized zip-top bag along with a thimble, tiny scissor, small nail clipper, needle threader, a few safety pins, a small retractable measuring tape, and a few pins and miscellaneous needles which are poked into a small piece of felt that folds over. The baggie is generally flat, fits into any bag, and is clear so it doesn't alarm airport security people who seem to have a war on all scissors. (Thus, the nail clipper.)


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

I made some of these for my church fair, they sold like crazy


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Great idea


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Great idea, thanks for sharing!


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link. A handy gift idea.


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

in 1970 my dad got laid off... after just moving our very large family to another state for work.. well those were very lean times.. a family of 7 on unemployment was not pretty...LOL so we made Christmas gifts.. and we made these! they turned out real nice too...


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

That's clever. Makes me think of similar ways to gift newbies to other crafts.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

What a very nice idea. Even using a plastic jar and putting some samples of different things in the jar for putting in a diaper bag for emergency stuff for babies. AND using a plastic jar for samples for traveling. Possibilities are endless. Thanks for the web site.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Excellent idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Amazing gift idea that would be appreciated over the years, I am sure!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

nice idea.


----------



## catcknitting (Jul 14, 2013)

Really good idea. I don't know how others handle this but I keep skeins of embroidery floss in the basic colors of my wardrobe in my mending box. Some blues, reds, other colors i wear a lot of. Then when something needs a stitch or two, or a button, i just use the embroidery floss. I can buy many skeins of floss of good quality for what one spool of thread costs. When traveling i prethread 5 or 6 needles with a half yard of floss and tuck them into an envelope and put in my makeup bag. Stick the needles in a small scrap of fabric or felt first so you don't loose the needles.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Great idea! I know a few people that needs that right now.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

This is a great idea. Thanks for posting.


----------

